# Ryobi R 600.



## superchief (Mar 14, 2009)

I have just aquired a Ryobi R600. Was there a 1/4 inch collet and nut for the router? Is there a collet and nut that will substitute?


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello and welcome Superchief. If memory serves me correctly, The R 600 is a 1/4 in. router and the Craftsman 315.17570 are very simular. If you are in need of the 1/4 in. nut and collar, You may be able to get it there. It may be worth checking. The shaft is not very big, the nut is about 9/16 in. It appears that the shaft is split and acts as the collet . There may only be a nut.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Have you tried to contact Ryobi?


----------



## superchief (Mar 14, 2009)

*Ryobi R600*

The router is a plunge router, 3 1/2 HP. I have found a 1/4 inch adapter in the accessories I got with it. Ryobi discontinued it in 1992.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

*Possible Alternative*

I have the 3.5 HP unit also, and it came with a collet. Not a great alternative, but you might look for a well-made "reducing" collet. Considering that any error due to machining tolerances will be additive (or subtractive, depending) to any in the existing collet, look for one that's well-made.

I also seem to remember reading to align the slots in the reducer with those in the 1/2" collet to prevent binding between the collet surfaces. I haven't used a reducer in years, so haven't gone to the manual to confirm it.

Jim


----------



## MTZarate (Dec 16, 2011)

I bought a used Ryobi RE 600 and it came with adapters for 1/4" and 3/8" shafts.


----------



## jimintheburg (Nov 7, 2014)

Hello-just wanted to find an instruction manual for a re600


----------



## Bodger96 (Mar 18, 2014)

I have 2 RE600 routers and they have the adapters for 1/4 and 3/8 inch. I have never had a problem with the 1/4 inch adapter slipping on a bit. One of my re600's I have had since 1992, still working great and I use it quite frequently.

Regards Bob


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

superchief said:


> I have just aquired a Ryobi R600. Was there a 1/4 inch collet and nut for the router? Is there a collet and nut that will substitute?


Hi Bob

If you have no joy in the USA, come back - the R600 was upgraded to the RE600 and was available in Europe for a bit longer than in the USA. A modern version of it is still being sold here as the AEG OF2050e and most of the parts are compatible with older Ryobis (BTW despite the eBay advert referring to 6, 8, 12mm collets 1/4in and 1/2in are available)

Regards

Phil


----------

